# Stainless Steel vs Other metals for bottle stoppers



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So I just had my brother stop by and he brought me a bottle stopper I turned for him about a year ago, the chrome was flaking a little bit. I know stainless steel doesn't have this issues, and I do about half of my bottle stoppers using a small tear shaped SS stopper from penn state, but have you guys had this experience with stoppers other than stainless? 

I dont sell many stoppers, but occasionally a famliy member or friend will want a big order to give out as gifts, I would just hate to be selling them and have the metal finish flake off over time. I know the answer is go stainless, but I havent ventured out much from Penn state, any good recomendation as to where to get SS stoppers at a reasonable price?

Hopefully a big batch of stoppers and pens is coming by the end of the weekend, have a lot of gifts to make, ill post them when theyre turned!
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The chrome plated steel stoppers are typically Asian perhaps Chinese. No telling about the quality control. The acid in wine will react with the steel if the chrome plating has any defects.

I personally use stainless steel. I get mine from Ruth Niles. I do not sell my items, but feel if I am making a gift, I want the components to reflect the quality workmanship I put into my pieces. I also do not want the gift to have problems later.

Ruth has many designs to accommodate wood, glass, etc.

http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/

This is a recent stopper made from Pink Ivory and a Ruth Niles stopper. This wood blank was expensive. I would not want to use this with a cheap stopper.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I wouldn't use anything other than stainless if I were to sell it or gift it. Just to be on the safe side.
Dave, thanks for the link, I have been looking for a source for stoppers in stainless


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Ruth Niles also sells her bottle stoppers through Woodturningz -- click HERE and scroll down a bit.

I buy pen kits from them so it's easy for me to add stoppers to the order, otherwise I'd likely buy them direct from the source.

_edit ... also available from Rockler, at a higher price (of course) but could be convenient if you just want one to try out_


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Ruth Niles also sells her bottle stoppers through Woodturningz -- click HERE and scroll down a bit.
> 
> I buy pen kits from them so it's easy for me to add stoppers to the order, otherwise I'd likely buy them direct from the source.


Looks like she sells them at rockler also, but they are $2 more


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Another vote for Ruth Niles. Its all I buy and they are 100% made in the USA!!! I know she sells through a couple vendors now but its cheaper to buy direct from her.

Hey Rus, the mandrel I'm sending you isnt the proper diameter for Niles stoppers which is why I dont use it, I have her mandrel. I'll still send it anyhow, if you cant use it, no biggie. Sorry, dont mean to change the direction of the OP's thread.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use either corks from Nick Cook or stainless from Ruth Niles. Never had a problem with either.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Another vote for Ruth Niles. Its all I buy and they are 100% made in the USA!!! I know she sells through a couple vendors now but its cheaper to buy direct from her.
> 
> Hey Rus, the mandrel I'm sending you isnt the proper diameter for Niles stoppers which is why I dont use it, I have her mandrel. I'll still send it anyhow, if you cant use it, no biggie. Sorry, dont mean to change the direction of the OP's thread.


 
Do you know the measurment for the stoppers from Ruth niles? I have seen and heard great stuff about those, but I have the mandrel for the penn state ones, I think its 3/8, cant remember. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

New2Woodworking said:


> Do you know the measurment for the stoppers from Ruth niles? I have seen and heard great stuff about those, but I have the mandrel for the penn state ones, I think its 3/8, cant remember. Thanks!


The version with a screw thread is 3/8in diameter. Same thread pitch as a normal 3/8in bolt.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> The version with a screw thread is 3/8in diameter. Same thread pitch as a normal 3/8in bolt.


Thanks! That would work out perfectly. I Usually dont thread the blanks, I have found i dont need to if I use a little Ca glue, sometimes thats not even necessary. 

Do you guys thread your blanks, especially the harder woods?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

New2Woodworking said:


> Thanks! That would work out perfectly. I Usually dont thread the blanks, I have found i dont need to if I use a little Ca glue, sometimes thats not even necessary.
> 
> Do you guys thread your blanks, especially the harder woods?


I do thread my blanks. I turn the threaded end to desired width, drill and tap the hole, then mount the blank via the threaded hole to finish the "top" end.

When I install the threaded stopper I also add a few drops of CA glue.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

New2Woodworking said:


> Do you know the measurment for the stoppers from Ruth niles? I have seen and heard great stuff about those, but I have the mandrel for the penn state ones, I think its 3/8, cant remember. Thanks!


 The threaded stud is the same, the bushing portion of the mandrel is the part that is different.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quality does cost a little more but stainless is the way to go. Ruth Niles is the place to shop.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'd like to turn some stoppers for the holidays so I'm finding this very interesting. Would someone mind posting a pic or two of how the mandril works? A "build" thread would be fantastic if someone is inclined. I'm looking at Ruth's package of ten stoppers, the mandril etc. and just want to be sure I understand what goes into it. (Hope this isn't considered a hijack! Sorry if it is...)


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I'd like to turn some stoppers for the holidays so I'm finding this very interesting. Would someone mind posting a pic or two of how the mandril works? A "build" thread would be fantastic if someone is inclined. I'm looking at Ruth's package of ten stoppers, the mandril etc. and just want to be sure I understand what goes into it. (Hope this isn't considered a hijack! Sorry if it is...)


I think this is a great idea, hope someone will jump on that, I havnt turned any stoppers yet..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I think this is a great idea, hope someone will jump on that, I havnt turned any stoppers yet..


Since I have the Ruth Niles mandrel and stoppers, I will volunteer. :yes:

I will start another thread.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Just thought I would circle back and report that I received the package from Ruth today. 10 stoppers, a mandril and the drill bit. Very nice lady Ruth is. We had a great chat. Her favorite tool is the skew! 

Hope to get something simple turned this weekend as a trial run.


----------



## polecat (Sep 16, 2012)

????


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

polecat said:


> cap'n eddie just put out a you tube on bottle stoppers, check it out


Link?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

He uses Ruth's mandril.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a tip about the drill bit that came with that mandrel, I dunno if anyone mentioned it or not but IMO, its too big. Use the next size smaller bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I agree about the drill bit. I did mention in my separate thread about using the Ruth Niles mandrel. Trying to not hijack this thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/using-mandrel-make-wine-bottle-stoppers-44574/


----------

